
Khan Academy: Good, Bad, or Ugly? - ColinWright
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-keith-devlin/khan-academy-good-bad-or-_b_1345925.html
======
DanBC
> _The truth is, the vast majority of technology companies in the Valley
> emerged from either Cold War DARPA funded research, from decidedly corporate
> AT &T Bell Laboratories and Xerox PARC, or from federally funded research at
> Stanford University and SRI. Hewlett-Packard, Shockley, Fairchild, Intel,
> Cisco, Sun, etc. all came from one or more of those sources._

Hewlett-Packard was started by two people. Their first product was built in a
garage.

([http://www8.hp.com/us/en/hp-information/about-
hp/history/his...](http://www8.hp.com/us/en/hp-information/about-
hp/history/history.html))

I haven't been to the garage, but it's still there.

